# Timeshares in Jacksonville ?



## silentg (May 21, 2011)

Hi Tuggers,
I was looking for an exchange and nothing shows up on RCI for anything north of St. Augustine.  Are there any timeshares in the Jacksonville area or the beaches nearby?  TerryC


----------



## chriskre (May 21, 2011)

I think the closest timeshare to Jacksonville is in St. Augustine.
I stayed at Bluegreen World Golf Village, which is close to I-95 and a straight shot to Jacksonville in less than an hour.  
www.bluegreenonline.com


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 21, 2011)

*I Resemble That Remark.*




chriskre said:


> I stayed at Bluegreen World Golf Village, which is close to I-95 and a straight shot to Jacksonville in less than an hour.


We stayed at an extremely nice 1BR unit in Resort At Golf World Village, which is side by side with Grande Villas At Golf World Village.  (As a practical matter, those 2 are like 1 timeshare resort, even though they have separate RCI resort I.D. numbers.) 

As I recall the resort is roughly halfway between St. Augustine & Jacksonville, right off I-95. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## silentg (May 21, 2011)

Yes, I know there are timeshares in St. Augustine, but I find it strange that there are no timeshares in the Jacksonville Beach areas.  There are some nice beaches up there. TerryC


----------



## chriskre (May 22, 2011)

silentg said:


> Yes, I know there are timeshares in St. Augustine, but I find it strange that there are no timeshares in the Jacksonville Beach areas.  There are some nice beaches up there. TerryC



The TS developers obviously haven't found it yet.  
Maybe no demand for a TS there just yet.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 22, 2011)

chriskre said:


> The TS developers obviously haven't found it yet.
> Maybe no demand for a TS there just yet.



If there are not any there now, there won't be any there for some time to come. Development on new resorts has pretty much come to a halt.


----------

